
Monoculture - voltagex_
http://indiewebcamp.com/monoculture
======
neuro_sys
This strikes me with connotations from critical and literary theory of social
sciences. Software architectures begin to resemble social structures such as
governing bodies in a country, hierarchies in an organization and the
protocols with which they implement interaction between human agents.
Eventually the two might intermingle in such a way that the recent discourses
may affect what will happen in social domains in the future. In software, too,
there's already an ongoing almost ideological rather than practical conflict
between the two ends of the cathedral and the bazaar frontiers for a long
time. Gladly and hopefully the software culture is going in the bazaar way.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _Gladly and hopefully the software culture is going in the bazaar way._

That is, towards chaos, inefficiency and fragmentation? :P.

In software world, we pride ourselves of having at least some semblance of
sense in the discussions about approaches and methodologies; the
cathedral/bazaar model is not an evil/good model; both approaches have
applications for which they're the best.

------
cakoose
_" No one particular project should be considered a 'distributed social
network'"_

What? Something can be a distributed without being interoperable.

This article is humorously unbalanced. Sounds like someone venting. Even the
counterpoint section is called "Perceived Advantages", haha.

Clearly, interoperability (or the lack thereof) can be taken to extremes; the
hard part is finding the right balance. There's nothing in this article that
helps with that.

